# Revision of Radial Head Inplant



## pnepooh (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a patient who had an ORIF with Radial Head Replacement (CPT Code 24666)in October. The radial head has subluxed and now the MD did a revision of the Radial Head implant with Removal of the prosthesis and implantation of a new prosthesis. Does anyone have any suggestions of which CPT code to use for the revision? There is no revision code for this and I don't want to have to use the unlisted CPT Code 24999 because we have gotten several denials for unlisted codes recently. Could I use the 24366 with Modifier 22 or use 24666 again with Modifier 76?


----------



## thurman (Apr 1, 2015)

I am looking for the answer too.


----------

